# Eclipse Schulprojekt (Java)



## Unlimited (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi leute,

suche für die Schule ein passendes Projekt.
Ich benutze JAva / Eclipse und habe ca. ein halbes Jahr erfahrung;
könnt ihr mir pls ein einfaches , realisierbares (spiele)projekt empfehlen.

thx im vorraus


----------



## FrozenBoy (2. Dezember 2010)

programmier 4 gewinnt


----------



## kassi (2. Dezember 2010)

Oder das klassische engl. Solitär


----------



## Skysnake (2. Dezember 2010)

Dame geht auch, bzw Mühle


----------



## Smolof (4. Dezember 2010)

Sudoku ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Dezember 2010)

Oder die Türme von Hanoi - eigentlich auch sehr gut umzusetzen


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2010)

Mann weiss ja nicht wie hoch das Niveau angesetzt ist, aber relativ einfach zu realisieren sollte 3-Gewinnt sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (5. Dezember 2010)

Türme von Hanoi ist so ein Crapgame 

Vor allem weil es bis auf die Höhe der Türme keinen User braucht 

Und gib mal 64 ein -.- Dann haste dein Leben lang Spaß an dem Game...
Ich würde Dame oder Mühle nehmen, das ist echt das beste.
Nicht zu einfach, sodass es deinen Leherer auch beeindruckt, aber nicht so schwer dass du daran krepierst


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Dezember 2010)

> Türme von Hanoi ist so ein Crapgame



In der Tat - aber man kann es ja ausschmücken  (War übrigens mein erster Programmierprojekt - damals noch mit Turbo Pascal...)


MfG


----------

